# DIY Cigar Stand



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

So I kind of thought cigar stands where a little silly. I mean come on, if you need to set your cigar down, you typically have an ash tray available. But, I was looking for more little project to turn on my mini-lathe. I made some and tried them out and I have to say, cigar stands are not necessary for a good smoke session, but they are darn convenient. I use a metal dish when smoking in the garage for an ash tray and it usually cause the burn line to become uneven if I leave my cigar down to long on the cold metal, but not any more. The stand is taller and thus it feels easier to put down and pick the cigar with the extra knuckle room.

What do you guys think of cigar stand? Silliness for convenient?

I also have an extra stand I made if someone would like to have and try it out. I have weighted the bottom so it actually quite stable. Here is one of the shorter ones I made and I gave to my brother in law.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a couple. I have one that comes apart that I keep in my wallet. 

Like you said.. Not a necessity but very convenient.

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! I have maybe 7-8 different versions scattered around, and while they’re not really a necessity they do get a lot of use.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

mcfrey said:


> So I kind of thought cigar stands where a little silly. I mean come on, if you need to set your cigar down, you typically have an ash tray available. But, I was looking for more little project to turn on my mini-lathe. I made some and tried them out and I have to say, cigar stands are not necessary for a good smoke session, but they are darn convenient. I use a metal dish when smoking in the garage for an ash tray and it usually cause the burn line to become uneven if I leave my cigar down to long on the cold metal, but not any more. The stand is taller and thus it feels easier to put down and pick the cigar with the extra knuckle room.
> 
> What do you guys think of cigar stand? Silliness for convenient?
> 
> I also have an extra stand I made if someone would like to have and try it out. I have weighted the bottom so it actually quite stable. Here is one of the shorter ones I made and I gave to my brother in law.


That's so cool! Love to see the stuff people make!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 15, 2018)

Awesome. I think it's cool!


----------



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks pretty cool. I'd rarely use it but looks like it could be fun to make. I might give it a shot.


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Very cool. Looks very stable.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I made one out of part of last year's Christmas tree with the dremel and tried to stain it like the nubber you made. It sits slightly taller than my ash tray so it doesnt touch the ceramic when I set it down. I use it all the time.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Those are pretty cool guys, they look good...


----------



## B.William (May 24, 2017)

looks good! I like em


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Kudos to you and your craft. I’d rock that thing. I hate stick my smoke on the table and conventional ashtrays won’t properly hold a good smoke.


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

@ TexaSmoke
PM me your address and I get one to you.


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

That looks awesome. I try to not really ever put my smokes down because I’ve caused burn issues in the past. I think I’m gonna have to get my hands on a cigar stand and up my game ha


----------

